# Junge Goldelritzen



## Sonnenblume73 (2. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
wir haben zufällig kleine Fischlein (ca. 4-8mm) in unserem Teich entdeckt (1500l). Es sind Goldelritzen, konnten vorher beobachten, wie die Goldelritzen immer ans Seerosenblatt geschwommen sind. Nun es waren eine Menge junge Fische, leider vor drei Tagen nicht mehr. Wahrscheinlich haben die Goldfische sie gefressen? Nun haben wir die letzten 8 kleinen Fische in ein kleines Aquarium getan. Wir wechseln jeden Tag das Wasser aus - sind ca. 5l Teichwasser drin, 4l jeden Tag raus und frische 4l aus dem Teich wieder rein. Müssen wir extra Sauerstoff zufügen? Wenn ja, was könnt Ihr uns empfehlen? Was sollten wir noch beachten? Ab wann kann man die jungen Elritzen wieder in den Teich setzen?
Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Sep. 2014)

Kauft euch bei Ebay ein Komplettbecken gebrauch mit allem aus eurer Umgebung. Neu gibt es 60 Liter Komplettbecken schon für 45 Euro. Mit ein bisschen Glück gibt es ein 100 l Aquarium mit Unterschrank und Filter und Lampe für 5-20 Euro bei Abholung. 100 oder mehr Litern für die bessere Biologie. Schätze mal unter 3 cm solltet Ihr sie nicht wieder in den Teich packen....was wohl im nächsten Frühjahr bedeutet.

In einem 5 Litereimer/Aquarium werden die nicht wachsen und wohl auch nicht so lange überleben. Möglich ist auch das Ihr mit einem feinen Netz ein Becken in eurem Teich abteilt und die Fischchen da rein macht. Machen einige mit jungen Koi auch so.


----------



## Sonnenblume73 (4. Sep. 2014)

Vielen Dank. Dann werd ich mich mal nach einem gebrauchtem Aquarium umschauen. Ist ja doch noch etwas lang bis zum Frühling


----------



## Kamilah (4. Sep. 2014)

Ich hab hier auch einiges an kleinen Goldelritzen im Teich. Erstaunlicherweise scheinen die __ Sonnenbarsche an denen kein Interesse zu haben, jedenfalls machen die beiden keine Jagd auf die Minis.
Ich lasse den Nachwuchs im Teich, die Zwerge rauszufischen ist auch nahezu unmöglich. Wir werden sehen, ob sie den Winter überstehen oder nicht.


----------



## Sonnenblume73 (5. Sep. 2014)

Wir haben noch Goldfische mit drin. Anfangs waren es ganz viele kleine Goldelritzen, dann nur noch 6. Wahrscheinlich von den Goldfischen gefressen. Konnten die 6 herausfischen. Später haben wir bemerkt, dass die großen Goldelritzen wieder laichen. Haben nach ein paar Tagen das Seerosenblatt abgemacht und ins Aquarium gelegt. Und heute gaaanz viele kleine entdeckt . Nun brauchen wir auf jeden Fall ein großes Aquarium.


----------



## Kamilah (17. Nov. 2014)

Hallihallo,

ich nehm mal diesen Thread für meine Frage:

Ich habe ja einiges an Goldelritzennachwuchs in verschiedenen Größen im Teich. Das geht von ca. 5 Millimetern bis ca. 1,5 Zentimeter.
Während die ausgewachsenen Goldelritzen und auch die anderen ausgewachsenen Bewohner (__ Sonnenbarsche, 6 __ Shubunkin, "normale Elritzen", besagte Goldelritzen, Bitterlinge, selbst die __ Schnecken!) inzwischen nicht mehr zu sehen sind - die Wassertemperatur liegt nur noch bei ca. 8° - flitzt der Goldelritzennachwuchs immer noch fröhlich durch den Teich.
Wird denen das nicht langsam etwas zu frisch?

Wann verzieht sich der Nachwuch in die Winterruhe? Ich bin etwas irritiert.

LG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Nov. 2014)

Hi Kamilah,

bei mir waren die kleinen Pimephales promelas auch nie in eine richtigen Winterruhe gegangen. Die grasten fast laufend selbst bei Eis auf dem Teich noch alles in der Uferzone nach Algen/Kleinsttierchen ab. Nur diesen Winter wird man keine mehr sehen, sie sind in meinem Teich nun ausgestorben da die ganzen kleineren den letzten Winter scheinbar den Döbeln zum Opfer fielen und die adulten sich fast alle von den Reihern schnappen ließen als sie an den Seerosen laichten - hatte beim abfischen im September außer 7-8 erwachsen keine mehr gefunden

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Nov. 2014)

Kamilah schrieb:


> Wann verzieht sich der Nachwuch in die Winterruhe? Ich bin etwas irritiert.


Könnte sein das die einfach noch nicht genug Speck auf den Rippen haben und so versuchen noch Nahrung zu finden........Fressen die noch?
Glaube nicht das von den 5 mm Fischchen  besonders viele durch den Winter zu kommen. Die sind etwas spät drann. Wenn du die durchbringen Willst dann suche dir ein Becken in welchen du weiter füttern kannst.


----------



## Kamilah (18. Nov. 2014)

Moinsen,

ja, die fressen noch. Einige von den Kleinen verziehen sich wenn es dunkel wird in die tieferen Regionen, sind aber Morgens wieder da.
Beim ersten "Wintereinbruch" letzte Woche waren alle entschwunden, aber kaum war das vorbei waren alle wieder da.

Wird wohl wirklich so sein, dass die Nachzügler noch versuchen so viel wie möglich zu fressen.
Rausfischen werde ich die Zwerge nicht, wer den Winter nicht schafft - hat leider Pech gehabt  
Klingt hart, ist aber m.M.n. in der freien Natur auch nicht anders.


----------

